# Focusdgt china Alladin Jet



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello all,
I stumbled across the website and video for focusdgt. I am looking for a wide format DTG printer so that I can print on items that are up to 50cm X 70cm. Their Alladin model looks promising.
It is Chinese made but I am condering it on the premise that DTG tech has stabilised from its early days. Focus is using Epson DX5/DX7 heads (they claim) and the inks are American made. 
So it comes down to the engineering, fabrication,RIP and control.
Here is a link to their website.

Direct to Garment Printer | DTG Printer | T-shirt Printer | Digital Flatbed Printer Manufacturer-Focus Digital


I would appreciate any advice or suggestions on this topic.
They claim to use EPSOn DX5 and DX 7 heads. I have seen these heads on use in solvent printers. Would they work well on a water based ink as well?

I require a machine that can print continuously on a 8-12 hr shift and on large formats.

I am running a Mimaki GP604D at present. It is a good machine but I need to add to my production capability.

Larger format machines and long production hours also means that I need my inks at a reasonable price. Focus claims to use bottled inks made in the USA which seem a lot cheaper than the cartridge inks I use (Chipped)

I do not have much business for white ink I.e for prints on dark garments. So the little business I do get for darks, I plan to fulfil with heat transfers.

The Aladdin Jet from focus looks promising for a CMYK setup alone. considering that I could run 4 CMYK heads on it. Any clarity on the print heads used would be good.

Their customer service looks a bit iffy. I have sent them emails but not received any reply so far. They claim 24 hr support but I am not so sure of it. However the capital cost and the ink price is very attractive, especially since I am a wholesale producer and supplier of goods. My margins therefore are limited.

I am hands on with my machines. I.e I am not afraid to pick up tools and do self repair,maintenence on my machines etc - If I had access to repair manuals.

I look forward to a reply on this from the respected gurus on this forum.

Any suggestions on how my needs could be met by some other machine is also welcome.

I have looked at the Kornit, but the capital cost is prohibhitive and their claim on their cheap ink is now being met by other ink suppliers. Hence I am still looking for an alternative. I have a brother GT541 in my factory - great machine but hideously expensive print heads, inks and their platen is too small for me. I do a lot of work on non standard stuff *I.e NOT T shirts*.

I cure my prints using a fan forced conveyor dryer with a 2 M tunnel and 700mm wide belt.

I hope I have explained my situation succinctly.

Warm Wishes to all
Manpreet


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Very interesting machine!



mehroke said:


> They claim to use EPSOn DX5 and DX 7 heads. I have seen these heads on use in solvent printers. Would they work well on a water based ink as well?


This will not be a problem. The DX5 is what most DTG manufacturers use and I imagine the DX7 will also pose no issues with water-based inks. 

The DX5 is a great print head that produces beautiful images. The DX7 seems like it would perform just as well. I have no personal experience with the DX7 but I don't see anything that would suggest otherwise. 



mehroke said:


> I am hands on with my machines. I.e I am not afraid to pick up tools and do self repair,maintenence on my machines etc - If I had access to repair manuals.


This is half your battle. Being able to fix it on your own if customer support proves to be lacking is going to make life much easier. That being said, they seem to be driving this with their own technology. This could make finding information on how to fix things on your own difficult. It is one thing when a converted Epson goes down and you can't find support. Usually the manual for that specific model can get you pointed in the right direction. It is another when you have to figure out how they are driving the carriage unit, capping station, and other parts if they need to be troubleshot or changed. Not saying it is impossible but it is something to consider.

I would see if you can find anyone else who has dealt with them. Talk to them about their experience. There are some horror stories from those who have bought machines out of China but you never know.

The speed of the prints would have to be insane. Will it reliably operate for 8-12 hour shifts, no idea. This is going to depend on how well they designed it. I would recommend trying to see one in action before purchasing if possible. 

But, that's all I can say about it. I am sure there will be others that can add more.


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

focusdtg is located in Shanghai, China. The same city I live now.
This model should use another mainboard but not epson mainboard. It think it should use Maintop rip software.
In China, there are many dual print head machines, however, 99% of them are not made for Direct-to-Garment printing. Most of them are used to print on outdoor advertisement paper. 
Now, there are mainly two types of these dual print head machine in the market, one use dual dx5 print head, the other use dual dx7 print head. Both printing speed is faster than original Epson printer. These technology are very mature in the advertisement industry. However, few of them use it and change to textile printing. WHY? Because dtg is not popular currently in China market, so seldom of this company made this machine.

You can also purchase a dual Epson print head advertisement machine(in a very low price ), or four Epson print head machine and change the rolling paper feed system to flat bed platen. 

Here is some link for your reference. There also exist 4 print head machine and 6 print head machine.
cnc router/heat press/inkjet, eco solvent printer/cutting plotter/laser cutter,engraver machine/Yinghe Electronic Instrument
MIMAKI TS5-1600
http://www.runtianhk.com/Product.aspx?id=335

TITAN JET-F5306(Poseidon)TRIDENT 768? ?-?????
... Many many more in China...

If they get to know dtg is a big market in Europe or America, I think most of them will not hesitate to change the emphases from advertisement machine to dtg machine.


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Hello Davey, do you know if Focus are the actual manufacturers or are the sales agents like many others saying they are?
It is difficult to know who the manufacturer is and i'm sure those interested in buying from China would have more faith in the product if the contact they are talking with is the manufacturer.

Regards.


----------



## amazonns (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey,

Great Collection you had .... Wholesale China


----------

